# Skeletons in the closet



## NerdyCavegirl (Feb 9, 2016)

I used to tell the other kids in middle school I had skeletons in my closet to scare them into not bullying me. There was a school-wide panic and I went to jail when I was 12, but they stopped picking on me. I don't have skeletons in my closet though, only small bones in a jar on my desk for sacred art. What I do have is 40+ jackets, coats, hoodies, and robes, 20+ sweaters and t-shirts with sleeves past elbow-length, 40+ short-sleeve t-shirts, 15+ tank tops and sleeveless t-shirts, 10+ jeans and cargos, 10+ shorts and capris, 10+ skirts and dresses, and 30+ belts, all categorized and further organized by color. And that's just what's at my house and hanging up; pajamas and undergarments are rolled tightly to save space, kept in bright plastic drawers with cinnamon sachets. Only 7 pairs of shoes though. Also have a nice yellow shag rug, an extension of my personal library, a compost jar, and a spear. So for the sake of talking about myself and being a nosy weirdo, how's your closet?


----------



## Penpilot (Feb 10, 2016)

I have a nasty habit of holding onto too many trinkets, treasures, and mementos from past... adventures. But once I emptied out my closet of those things, the only thing left in there are the unheard screams. Mooohahahhahahhhh...*cough* *cough* and dust bunnies. Lots of dust bunnies.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Feb 10, 2016)

I got clothes.


----------



## Sabu (Feb 11, 2016)

Honestly, I'm too afraid to open my closet. :/ There's a ton of crap stacked in front of it, a hole in the wall, and I don't want to disrupt the spider society that's undoubtedly awaiting me there. Besides, it's mostly boxes and a dresser with some clothes I don't really wear anyway.


----------



## Nimue (Feb 11, 2016)

I do have a witch's hat in my closet.  Heheheh.

Also 100% too many cute sundresses that I don't wear enough.  That's the really alarming thing...


----------



## Incanus (Feb 11, 2016)

I had to think about it a while, but I realized I really do have skeletons in my closet.  Not sure exactly how many.

In an old chest, I still have my D&D lead figures from the early eighties (many of them horribly painted)--somewhere around 100-150 of them, I'd guess.  At least a few are skeletons, though there may be a lich or some other similar undead beastie lurking in there as well.

Other than that, it's the usual fare--clothes, dust-bunnies, storage containers, and other sundries.


----------



## Devor (Feb 11, 2016)

Incanus said:


> I had to think about it a while, but I realized I really do have skeletons in my closet.  Not sure exactly how many.
> 
> In an old chest, I still have my D&D lead figures from the early eighties (many of them horribly painted)--somewhere around 100-150 of them, I'd guess.  At least a few are skeletons, though there may be a lich or some other similar undead beastie lurking in there as well.
> 
> Other than that, it's the usual fare--clothes, dust-bunnies, storage containers, and other sundries.



Hey, me too!  And rats.  I've got an old game box of Advanced HeroQuest full of skaven models shoved somewhere up high in the back of my closet.


----------



## Incanus (Feb 11, 2016)

Oh, that's too funny ^^  

--On a high shelf in the same closet, I have my Warhammer Quest box containing (among other things)...

Skavens!

Skeletons in the closet, skavens in the closet--apparently I've more unresolved issues than I realized--


----------



## Lunaairis (Feb 11, 2016)

Oh well I don't have a skeleton in my closet but I do have one under my bed.









Its plastic from halloween and there is no where else in my small apartment to really store it. I took it out for Christmas too and put a Santa hat on it and stood it by the window so it could wave at people. I think I'll cover it in hearts for valentines day and do the same.

As for my closet mostly clothes, an old bird cage, a wool fedora and some cloaks and capes I'm in the process of attempting to modernize because there is a real lack of cloaks in modern society.


----------



## Incanus (Feb 12, 2016)

Lunaairis said:


> there is a real lack of cloaks in modern society.



Indeed!  Where does one acquire such garments these days anyway?  Halloween stores?


----------



## Lunaairis (Feb 14, 2016)

Yeah. Also went to a few medieval fares and bought up some wool cloaks.


----------



## Velka (Feb 15, 2016)

My closet mostly holds clothes and shoes. I do have a basket of crap with things I can't bear to throw out, but have no reason to keep like lanyards to PAX events I've been to, a killer bunny stuffed animal (missing an eye) I got at a Monty Python musical, and rocks I've picked at beaches around the world. I do have a shelf with my fascinators on display, causing me to bemoan the fact there are not nearly enough opportunities to wear them on a daily basis.


----------



## Miskatonic (Feb 16, 2016)

Just lots of t-shirts hanging up that I have yet to wear.


----------



## NerdyCavegirl (Feb 16, 2016)

Incanus said:


> Indeed!  Where does one acquire such garments these days anyway?  Halloween stores?



I love costumes and gaudy accessories so much I actually have recurring dreams of looting Halloween stores for princess dresses and witch jewelry. Capes are also included in this. If I ran for president, I wouldn't be caught dead in a modern suit or dress, I'd be bringing back some oldies style instead. Wanna make America great again? Wear a cloak and ascot.


----------



## Russ (Feb 17, 2016)

Incanus said:


> Indeed!  Where does one acquire such garments these days anyway?  Halloween stores?



It is not as hard as you think because many other countries still have older style clothing being made and used.

One of my favourite walking/hunting/camping pieces is an el pacha wool hunting cloak I picked up in Austria.  The style probably hasn't changed in 500 years or so but properly treated el pacha wool is completely water resistant and very, very warm.  This is the current model:
http://www.loden-plankl.at/media/mann/detail/DSC_0028.jpg


My favourite overcoat is also made in Austrian Loden/Trachten style.  I  make no apologies for the fact the lining is made from hamster fur.

Most of my jackets I have bought from this little shop in Salzburg:  Trachten Stassny Salzburg - Trachtenmode, Trachtenkleidung, Kindertrachten, Dirndlkleid, Dirndl, L

Not only are they beautiful they are not all cut for men with the perfect shape.  

There is also an awesome custom belt place in Salzburg which might be the best belt store in the world.

In Vienna Loden Plankl has a great selection as well.  Loden Plankl  Their website is not so hot, but man do they have an amazing selection and great staff.


----------



## SeverinR (Feb 17, 2016)

Lunaairis said:


> Yeah. Also went to a few medieval fares and bought up some wool cloaks.


I prefer my twill half cloak.  But wool might be warmer.


----------



## Lunaairis (Feb 18, 2016)

SeverinR said:


> I prefer my twill half cloak.  But wool might be warmer.



When you live through an Ontario winter, wool is pretty great. Its also surprisingly water proof. I've done some test on thickness and have found that around 1/2 an inch thick;even in really stormy weather, wool is water proof.


----------

